# Cattleya walkeriana



## Duck Slipper (Mar 16, 2022)

I bought a few of these seedlings last year, most of them are spiking, this was the second one to open up. They have been basically very easy to grow. Potted in a course kiwi bark mix.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 16, 2022)

Really nice first bloom!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2022)

i like the colour


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2022)

Gorgeous as are all walkers. Is this one fragrant? Oh, has your caudatum bloomed? Just in case you didn't see the post directed to you, my caudatum is in spike and I might not have
noticed it if you hadn't called my attention to it.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 17, 2022)

Yes…they are fragrant. Previous first bloom Walker was a single flower. 
Abax—Looking forward to the Caudatums!


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 17, 2022)

Duck Slipper said:


> I bought a few of these seedlings last year, most of them are spiking, this was the second one to open up. They have been basically very easy to grow. Potted in a course kiwi bark mix.View attachment 33014
> View attachment 33015


Stunner. What a winter eyebalm.


----------



## Guldal (Mar 17, 2022)

Gorgeous, Duck! Do you know the cross?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 18, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Gorgeous, Duck! Do you know the cross?


C walkeriana’SVO Whopper’ 4n X
C walkeriana ‘SVO Passion’ 4n AM/AOS
I was out of town, sorry for the delay!


----------

